# Always wear underwear on your burger runs.



## Flea (Mar 27, 2010)

You just never know when you might fly into a random rage and be taken down by a wrestler bystander.

This comes with a naughty language advisory ...  but it's so worth it.

[yt]A6Jz1LPX5uk&feature[/yt]


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 27, 2010)

'I have a cheeseburger!  It tastes good!'


----------



## Ken Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

Two points.

1. No class.
2. Judging by the size of the guy, he didn't need no cheeseburger anyway.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 27, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Two points.
> 
> 1. No class.
> 2. Judging by the size of the guy, he didn't need no cheeseburger anyway.



Looked like a ninja master from West Virginia.  Minus the neckbeard.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh my word!  Long on mouth and short on trousers there it would seem :lol:.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 27, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Looked like a ninja master from West Virginia.  Minus the neckbeard.



:lol:  Maybe he should have employed the famous Judy Chop .


----------



## repz (Mar 28, 2010)

Its hilarious by the way, at first it looks fake, but its not


----------



## Ken Morgan (Mar 28, 2010)

I think Flea beat you to starting a thread about it...
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86162


----------



## seasoned (Mar 28, 2010)

:rofl: Too much, way too funny. That place must have some awesome burgers. :rofl:


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 28, 2010)

Looked to me like he already had enough cheese on his buns.

Cottage cheese that is.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 28, 2010)

seasoned said:


> :rofl: To much, way too funny. That place must have some awesome burgers. :rofl:



Whataburger is pretty good, but I would not classify them as awesome.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whataburger

You want awesome, you want Culvers.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culvers

And I would never expect to see a fight in a Culvers, whilst the Gomers show up in droves to Whataburger.  In Albuquerque, it was a gang hang-out, the owners refused to chase them away; as a result, I never went there.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 28, 2010)

repz said:


> Its hilarious by the way, at first it looks fake, but its not



I don't think it was MMA style anything.   Looked like high-school wrestling, basically.  That was a 'stack' the guy did on Captain Butt-Cheeks at one point.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 28, 2010)

And people wonder why I refuse to dine in public anymore.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 28, 2010)

I am shocked - _shocked_ - to learn that the almighty Tapout shirt does not bestow awesome MMA skills upon its wearer.

I dare not consider the possibility that the three wolf shirt has no magic.  I could not bear it.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 28, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Whataburger is pretty good, but I would not classify them as awesome.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whataburger
> 
> ...


Being from NYS I have not heard of either. But, if I ever come across a Whataburger, I will definitely think twice.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 28, 2010)

*Moderator Note:

Threads on this topic have been merged in The Comedy Cafe.

jks9199
Sr. Moderator
*


----------



## repz (Mar 28, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I don't think it was MMA style anything.   Looked like high-school wrestling, basically.  That was a 'stack' the guy did on Captain Butt-Cheeks at one point.



The guy was going for a really bad drunken americana lock, so he might know a little something.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 2, 2010)

*Joe  Guichebarou: Official Response (To The Cheeseburger Josh Incident) 			*

[yt]9kirC81k-kM[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 3, 2010)

A nice response video there .  

I am still not entirely convinced that it (the original incident) wasn't staged but that's my suspicious nature .

Plus I'm English and our styles of public behaviour in eateries are very different, so what looks outrageous to me may well be more usual in the ruggedly individualist states of America :lol:.  We save our extreme behaviour for out in the streets on a Friday and Saturday night so that we can show all the world the genteel sophistication for which the English are rightly famed ... er ... hang on ....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 3, 2010)

Sukerkin I am with you that this was staged.  If nothing else they prodded the other guy to get it going.  I mean they had their crew there to film it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 3, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Sukerkin I am with you that this was staged.  If nothing else they prodded the other guy to get it going.  I mean they had their crew there to film it.



Uh, the 'film' seemed to consist of a cell phone camera, which pretty much everyone has now (well, not me, but I'm a caveman).  I don't think it was staged.  Just like the Epic Beard Man, it's citizen journalism and we're going to be seeing a lot more of it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 3, 2010)

I think based on quality and length that is was more than a cell phone camera and the group that shot it and posted it also have other videos to view as well.

Of course I could be wrong but I doubt it!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 3, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I think based on quality and length that is was more than a cell phone camera and the group that shot it and posted it also have other videos to view as well.
> 
> Of course I could be wrong but I doubt it!



Do you mean this website:

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/

That's whose logo is on the bottom of the video itself, I must presume they uploaded it to YouTube after editing it.  I'm not seeing any kind of similar 'setup' videos if that's the case.  But my PC is running dog slow this morning, maybe I'm missing it?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 3, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Do you mean this website:
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/
> 
> That's whose logo is on the bottom of the video itself, I must presume they uploaded it to YouTube after editing it.  I'm not seeing any kind of similar 'setup' videos if that's the case.  But my PC is running dog slow this morning, maybe I'm missing it?



They had a couple of similar type video clips there as well as on a youtube page somewhere.  Your computer might be running slow from visiting their site. I know I am running a spycheck, virus scan now.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 3, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> They had a couple of similar type video clips there as well as on a youtube page somewhere.  Your computer might be running slow from visiting their site. I know I am running a spycheck, virus scan now.



I run Linux, I don't get viruses, but thanks for the warning!


----------

